# Tight Bushings



## Johnturner (Jul 30, 2018)

My club is doing the Pens for Troops with Woodcraft. The pen they are using is the revolver. The bushing they gave us a VERY TIGHT. One bushing is stuck. I have tried everything I can think of to get it out. Twisting with pliers - punching - nothing works. Any ideas? should I lube them before use? If so with what?
Thanks
John


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 30, 2018)

Amazing you can't get it out with what you have mentioned.... 

I've had bushings get "stuck" but nothing like you have said.

Did you clean out the inside of the tube properly?


----------



## Johnturner (Jul 30, 2018)

Yes
I cleaned out the tube and trimmed it.


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 30, 2018)

If you have a Pen disassembly tool you could punch it out. It is quite possible that the machining is off on the bushings...have seen that a time or two.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 30, 2018)

Did you use ca as a finish?
I usually hold the tube in my hand and use a center punch with a block of wood mallet...


----------



## Johnturner (Jul 30, 2018)

Did not use CA - Have tried to punch it out - no luck.


----------



## Karl_TN (Jul 31, 2018)

Take sandpaper to bushings until they can slide inside the brass tube without any pressure. 

Here's the disassembly locking soft-grip pliers that Lou is referring to: https://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKDISGRIP.html


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 31, 2018)

That doesn't sound good! Do you have a pair of the rubber covered vice grips, or some nature of rubber covered jaws you could put in the vice to hold the tube?

Just went down this road, not long ago, but mine was CA induced. You need a long thin punch, so you can work your way around the bushing one side at a time, rather than try to push it all out at one time John. If you can rap it 2 -3 times good and solid at 6 o:clock on the bushing, then turn the tube a 1/4 turn, and smack it good and solid there a time or two, move across to the other side, and start working your way around it.

By forcing one side a little at a time, it should tend to cant the bushing in the tube slightly, therein stretching the tube just a little, and that should give you the needed room to walk it out one side at a time. If it's stuck that tight, you likely won't be able to push it straight out, but if you can get one side moving, it should stretch things just enough to loosen the end of the tube a little. Exercise caution though, to much and you'll split the wood on the end of the tube.

I'd get out the digital caliper and check bushing diameter after I got it out, and see how much difference there is in the 2. Could be a flaw in the bushing, could be a flaw in the tube.


----------



## Johnturner (Jul 31, 2018)

Thanks everyone - I'll try that Rocky.


----------



## Patrude (Jul 31, 2018)

This is one interesting discussion. I've had tight bushings but nothing like this. I think there's a good chance this bushings or tube are off in some way. Could investigate another pen that calls for the same size tube, see how the bushing fits the new tube. Try turning between centers minus the bushing. Get woodcraft involved.


----------



## Johnturner (Aug 3, 2018)

I picked up another set at WCS and they fit OK. I should to it BC but I prefer bushings
Thanks


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 3, 2018)

Did you get the other one out?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Johnturner (Aug 4, 2018)

Not yet!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 4, 2018)

Since nothing else has worked, I’d try throwing it in the freezer for a little while. Maybe the shrinkage would help. Could try heat also.


----------



## dehn0045 (Aug 4, 2018)

I sometime use one of these golf shaft vice thingys to hold a pen for disassembly (https://www.ebay.com/itm/HEAVY-DUTY...1313.TR4.TRC0.A0.H0.Xgolf+grip+tool.TRS0.TSS0) 

With this, a vice, a hammer and a punch set, I’ve been able to disassemble some pesky ones. With the vice tool you can get a strong hold without badly damaging the blank.


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 5, 2018)

That is sweet Sam!! And, at that price I ordered several. Now we'll see if they're an honest E-Bayer and refund part of the shipping, but even if they don't, it doesn't matter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnturner (Aug 5, 2018)

I ordered one also. That bushing doesn't stand a chance now!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

